# Manual flip up threading tool holders



## Chief96 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hay guyes, some of you might be interested in the threading tool holders that i have made here are some pictures and youtube vidios that i posted. these speed up threading and if you have arthritis in your hands they are great.
 [video=youtube;WJUgY9jb0Co] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJUgY9jb0Co [/video]
[video=youtube;qit92VYa77c] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qit92VYa77c [/video]
[video=youtube;_KGYAmaNfXY] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KGYAmaNfXY [/video]
[video=youtube;yXYmEz60l4c] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXYmEz60l4c [/video]


----------



## Chief96 (Aug 26, 2011)

One more vidio[video=youtube;yXYmEz60l4c] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXYmEz60l4c [/video]


----------

